

Reddit isn't a "Brain Drain", it's a Climate Change - Posibyte
http://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/15goza/is_reddit_experiencing_a_brain_drain_of_sorts_or/c7mde44

======
Posibyte
What I took away from this idea is that reddit never did really change, they
just "became". The entire site was curated from the beginning, but once the
community took over, they changed it for themselves to what they wanted. The
original people are there, but there's an overarching "new" crowd.

So, in curating a community, it's important to realize that people will change
the landscape for themselves, and without strict curating and moderation,
people will create their own community. It wasn't very obvious when I thought
about it.

------
dmfdmf
I always thought someone should start a reddit-style site for adults, say over
40.

